# Je n'arrive plus à ouvrir mes Préférences dans Mail



## emarusczak (1 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Macbook sous OSX 10.4.11.
Lorsque que Mail est ouvert, je n'arrive pas à ouvrir "Préférences de Mail".
L'application ne répond pas ! Que faire ? Quelqu'un aurait une solution s'il vous plait?
Merci d'avance

emarusczak


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2009)

Essayer de lancer Utilitaire Disques puis Réparer les Autorisations

Ensuite si ça ne suffit pas, chercher le fichier com.apple.mail.plist dans le dossier /bibliothèque/Preferences de la "petite maison" de l'utilisateur, le déplacer sur le bureau et relancer Mail.
Si les préférences s'ouvrent, c'est que ce ficheir plist (qui enregsitre les préférences) était corrompu.

Il reste à reparamétrer Mail...


*Note du modo :* emarusczak, et cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", tu n'arrives pas à l'ouvrir non plus ? 

On déménage !


----------



## emarusczak (15 Juillet 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Essayer de lancer Utilitaire Disques puis Réparer les Autorisations
> 
> Ensuite si ça ne suffit pas, chercher le fichier com.apple.mail.plist dans le dossier /bibliothèque/Preferences de la "petite maison" de l'utilisateur, le déplacer sur le bureau et relancer Mail.
> Si les préférences s'ouvrent, c'est que ce ficheir plist (qui enregsitre les préférences) était corrompu.
> ...


ok on déménage mais où ?
je suis désolé masi je ne trouves aps . Le modo peut il me donner le lien svp? merci
Poru la réponse merci masi je n'arrives toujorus pas à ouvrir préférences de Mail.
d'autres idées?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2009)

les trucs en gras bleu sont des liens


----------



## emarusczak (15 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai réalisé la manip de sortir sur le bureau le fichier com.apple.mail.plist, mais rien n'y fait, Préférences ne s'ouvre pas et fait planter Mail.
J'avais réparé les autorisations et cela n'a rien changé.
En créant une autre session, idem, Mail ne me donne pas a possibilité d'ouvrir le menu préférences.
J'ai réinstaller les logiciels avec le disc fourni par Apple, rien à faire.
Quelqu'un aurait une autre solution svp????
je suis perdu....
Merci et bonne journée.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2009)

emarusczak a dit:


> En créant une autre session, idem, Mail ne me donne pas a possibilité d'ouvrir le menu préférences.


ca ca veut dire probleme global ( de l'appli ou de l'OS ou même du disque en écriture)
et le changement de plist n'aura pas d'effet





> J'ai réinstaller les logiciels


LES logiciels?
Y d'autres soucis que mail???
si oui preciser

--
en general AVANT dereinstaller une appli il y a des mesures classiques

dont celles là
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french.html

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée)
Au besoin créer une session test et la garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## emarusczak (15 Juillet 2009)

j'ai fais tout ceci. et rien d'efficace
là je ne sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2009)

oh tu as la grosse solution
reinstall de l'OS
en cas de mystere et coincages avec solutions  chirurgicales usuelles,  c'est parfois la solution la plus simple et radicale et garantie propre


----------



## emarusczak (20 Juillet 2009)

Merci j'ai réinstaller l'OS et ca marche.
Ca beug désormais avec ma synchronisation de mon palm 
pb de bibliothèque 
mais je vais trouver.
erci encore


----------



## pascalformac (20 Juillet 2009)

ca c'est peut etre  du à itunes 8.2.1 qui fait planter les sync palm ( du moins les palm Pre)


----------

